# Release to print files



## Christie Photo

For the first time (and last time), I'm about to deliver a CD for customer printing.
Will the following, printed directly on the disc, satisfy mini-labs?

_Possession of this disc
constitutes permission
to print any and all files
contained herein without
limit or restriction._

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Big Mike

It sounds good to me, but I also include a signed letter with a few specifics like the client's name, the date of the shoot etc.


----------



## KmH

Christie Photo said:


> For the first time (and last time), I'm about to deliver a CD for customer printing.
> Will the following, printed directly on the disc, satisfy mini-labs?
> 
> _Possession of this disc_
> _constitutes permission_
> _to print any and all files_
> _contained herein *without*_
> _*limit or restriction*._
> 
> Thanks!
> -Pete


"without limit or restriction" is all encompassing and not something I would give away.

The following is what goes on mine:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Print Reproduction and Use License Agreement*
All of these images are protected by United States Federal Copyright Law, © 2010 (Copyright Owners Name), and provisions of the Berne Convention, all rights reserved.
This license grants (your client name here) and their immediate family the right to print, or have printed, any of the images on this disc. No other usage rights are granted.
Reproductions of the images on this disc are for personal, home, and work place use only and may not be entered in any contest, used for any commercial purpose, nor be placed anywhere on the Internet without written permission from, (Your Studio Name).
Images appropriately formatted and sized for Internet use have been provided on a separate disc and are covered by a Use License specific to Internet use.
(Your Studio Name) is not responsible for the quality of any prints not purchased from, (Your Studio Name.)
Authorized Signature: (Copyright Owners Name) Date: _____________
Client Signature: ___________________________ Date: _____________
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Christie Photo

KmH said:


> "without limit or restriction" is all encompassing and not something I would give away.



Oh...  I'm not "giving away" anything.


----------



## Brooksphotographs

just to give you a heads up.  When you give your customer the CD.  They no longer need a copy right to make prints from a CD.  You gave that right up when you gave them the CD.


----------



## Christie Photo

Brooksphotographs said:


> just to give you a heads up.  When you give your customer the CD.  They no longer need a copy right to make prints from a CD.  You gave that right up when you gave them the CD.



Oh, I've got it.  But, once again, I'm not "giving" them the rights...  I'm SELLING the rights.

Thanks.

-Pete


----------



## KmH

Brooksphotographs said:


> just to give you a heads up. When you give your customer the CD. They no longer need a copy right to make prints from a CD. You gave that right up when you gave them the CD.


How about a link to something authoritative stating that.

Copyright is not the same as a print release or a use license.

For copyright to be transfered a copyright transfer document has to be signed by the copyright owner.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver

Make an image file of the release and add it to the disc.  Print shops look for that, plus you can print on the disc that it is included and give the filename (such as "copyright.jpg").


----------



## Christie Photo

Reese's PB Luver said:


> Make an image file of the release and add it to the disc.



Excellent.  Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Reese's PB Luver

No problem.


----------

